# guineas & pygmys



## wallaces3rd (Mar 27, 2014)

Bringing home two 6wk old pygmys.....can I also put 2 guineas in same pen with them?
Try
Anita


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Unless the guineas are babies also. Then you run the risk of the guineas getting killed. I would think it would be ok. My guineas get in the pen with my goats all the time


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah if the guineas are still keets, it will be a dangerous situation and most likely you will lose them. Our guineas are 8 months old and run free over the entire homestead with no problems from any of the other animals.


----------

